# Hello, New Edel 540 owner and Cruiser



## EdelbutnotIdle

Well I finally got myself a small trailer cruiser which I think will work great for my needs. It's an Edel 540 which is almost 18' long and a roomy 8' beam with a displacement of 1213lbs and just over 300lbs of ballast.

I am soooo looking forward to getting out in it for some weekend trips up in Georgian Bay and may some trips across Lake Ontario to Niagara on the Lake?

I have been reading the forum for awhile and just joined so I can start asking questions to some of you masters on here!

Thanks again
Brian
Edel but not Idle


----------



## EdelbutnotIdle

I forgot to mention I am on the lookout for some sails for my boat  . If you here of anyone with some in good shape, please shoot me an email.

Thanks again


----------



## teslar

*Curious*

Hi There,

I was really hoping to get your opinion about the Edel 540. I found an 1988 one for sale and it is perfect for me because I need to trailer it. I am more interested in your opinion about the way the boat handles on water.

Anything you could tell me would be greatly appreciated. Stuff like max wind speeds and whether or not you have ever pushed her beyond her specs.

I will also be sailing her mostly single handed. Do you think this is a good boat for that.

And the asking price is 5200 with trailer and outboard (1988) do you think that is too expensive. Please enlighten me.

Paul


----------



## AdamHowie

EdelbutnotIdle,

While I do not have much experiance with the 540, I have sailed a 665. (22')

It is one of the funnest boats I have ever sailed (with the exception of a soling) It performed well in light and heavy air, pointed well, and was an all around great boat. Had it doing 6.4 knots in heavy air with 1 reef in the main, and a partially roller reefed genoa. Down below was roomier then many other 22's with a somewhat strange layout but still very functional. Its not a high end race boat like a J24 but it certanly is a great, stable cruising boat. 

Im sure your 540 is similar.

Oh, and for sails: the owner had doyle sails and, at the time had recently had his original (1980) mainsail tightened.

Adam


----------

